# Elektronikas pamati >  Metāla detektors Terminators 2012

## Bladestat

Labdien! Meklēju domu biedrus metāla detektora izgatavošanai, uzlabošanai un vienkārši konsultācijai visa tā tapšanas laika periodā!

----------


## Texx

Kādēļ Terminators 2012? Tad jau drīzāk Terminators 2014. Paskaties metaldetector.lv Bet vispār, ja vien netaisies veidot kaut ko revolucionāri atšķirīgu, tad IMHO nav vērts iespringt. Savai lietošanai vieglāk ir nopirkt gatavu, sanāks lētāk un precīzāk.

----------


## osscar

imho garām, esmu palietojis gan Māra aparātu gan kruto rūpniecisko pa 800 ls - varu teikt tikai to ka pats tādu neuztaisīsi. Ar vienkāršo tikai naglas raksi un pudeļu korķus. Imho nav vērts pašam izgatavot - ja nu vienīgi hobija vai macību dēļ cits ieguvums nebūs.

----------


## Bladestat

Labs vakars. Tas ir hobijs. man pašam ir Garrett 250,... sola iespaidīgus dziļumus, bet reāli čiks vien sanāk. Papildus, ja man ir jāizvēlas maksāt 1000ls par pašizgatavotu metāla detektoru kura reālā vērtība ir labi ja 100ls... es labāk pa vakariem uz esošajām platēm ielodēšu pa kādai mikroshēmai, nevis krāšu pus gadu, lai nopirktu sev ko līdzīgu.
lasot forumos, terminators ir diezgan labs aparāts. Es nē esmu profesionāls elektriķis un ar lodēšanos nenodarbojos katru dienu. Mans pirmais bija uz 555 ar jūtību līdz 50 cm uz lieliem objektiem. Tagad stāv vēl viens, nepabeigts impulsnieks uz to pašu 555 ar (teorētiski dziļumu 1,5-2m) tas nav slikts rezultāts. Terminatoram 2012 jau ir iespēja noteikt krāsainais metāls vai dzelzs, ar diezgan labiem rezultātiem. Ņemot vērā to, ka tā izgatavošanai pietiek ap 20-30ls + savs darbs, tas vilina. Kā jau minēju iepriekš, es meklēju dombiedrus!

----------


## JDat

1,5-2 metri <= Jebatj, kapatj!
Domubiedri? Slanāru Māris varētu būt. Pārējie diez vai. Kāpēc vajag domubiedrus? Vienkārši nem instrumentus rokās un taisi.

----------


## Bladestat

Jau taisu! Esmu izgatovojis plati un salodējis pusi detaļu. Kāpēc domubiedri?! Kopā jautrāk!

----------


## JDat

Te ir elektroniķi nevis metālmeklētāji...

----------


## Bladestat

Es gribu runāt par metāla detektoru izveidi nevis apspriest kur un kā pareizi rakt! Ja nemaldos, Tad šī tēma arī pieder pie elektronikas...

----------


## AndrisZ

> Meklēju domu biedrus metāla detektora izgatavošanai, uzlabošanai un vienkārši konsultācijai visa tā tapšanas laika periodā!


 Sāc tik darboties! Būs konkrēti jautājumi, meklēsim atbildes.

----------


## Bladestat

Pašlaik nodarbina viens jautājums: Kur daudzveidībā dabūt radio detaļas. Pēc šīs shēmas ir nepieciešami smd rezistori un kondensatori.   
Pašlaik izmantoju visu kas pa rokai. Bet shēmu tas padara haotisku un dara raizes tieši darbības jautājumā. Meklēju internetveikalos, bet tur ir tikai mazs klāsts šo detaļu.

----------


## Bladestat

Atvainojos, ka krievu valodā!

----------


## Bladestat

http://files.inbox.lv/ticket/3b42587...c1e/T-2012.ZIP
Šeit ir arhīvs ar failiem: docx lāzer printerim, lay sprint layout programmai kas palīdzēs ar detaļu izvietojuma atrašanu. un jpg pašas shēmas bilde. 
Kā izveidot iespied plati, informācija ir youtubē ar diezgan detalizētu aprakstu. Pats lietoju ūdeņraža pārskābi, citronskābi un sāls šķīdumu. Darbojās lēnu bet 1h laikā lieko noēda. Celiņu aplodēšanai izmantoju lodalvas stiepli, Protams iepriekš notīrot virsējo kārtu celiņiem un iesmērējot ar parasto glicerīnu. Iznāca, kā youtubē tika parādīts.

----------


## osscar

kas tās par krūmu metodēm ?>? ir takl speciālikodināšas līdzekļi. un glicerīns , citronskābe - ta stak nav nopietni. Detaļas var pasūtīt i-netā, gan pavienai gan komplektus. elfa.lv, lemona.lv argus. lv , baltelectyron, semicom un citur.

----------


## Bladestat

Citronskābe ir nepieciešama plates izgatavošanai, bet papildus smērvielas neiesaka (terminators ļoti jūtīgs pret visādām smērvielām, kas atvieglo lodēšanu), tikai tīru lodalvu vai kanifoliju (arī kanifoliju ir jānomazgā pēc pabeigšanas, jo arī tas pasliktina jūtamības dziļumu!!!). Glicerīns cik noprotu aizsargā no oksidēšanās kamēr tiek veikta aplodēšana, bet pēc tam to vienkārši nomazgā. Par internet veikalu adresēm: Paldies! 

P.S Reti kurš internet veikals ļauj pasūtīt mazos daudzumos radio detaļas un viena 2,2k rezistora vietā pasūtīt 100?... Un tā kā šajā shēmā ir 57 rezistori un 53 kondensatori, ja lielākajai daļai vienību, detaļu ir jāpasūta vairumā... Tad gan ir izdevīgāk pirkt ejošu!
Rezistorus un kondensatorus var droši izlodēt no vecajām platēm, bet tranzistorus un mikroshēmas gan vajadzētu pasūtīt...

----------


## zzz

djerminatoru profesionaalji pokrilji matom un ignoree (diezgan pamatoti). Ar to knibinaas mezha diivainiishi, kuru metaala detekteeshanas jomaa ir liels daudzums.

Bladestat kaa neprofesionaalis var lodeet ko un kaa grib, galu galaa taas buus vinja personiskaas probleemas ar to, kas iznaaks vai neiznaaks. 

Ponti par 1,5 -2 metri gan diezko nepiepildiisies.

----------


## Bladestat

zzz! Cik noprotu, Tev ir problēmas ar lasīšanu?! Iesaku izlasīt iepriekš rakstīto un varbūt beidzot sapratīsi tēmas galveno!!! Es meklēju sev līdzīgus "dīvainīšus", bet tiem kam "Slabo" uztaisīt ko līdzīgu var pirkt un ieklausīties pārdevējos! Par terminatoru lasu jau otro mēnesi un neviens viņu nenoniecina, vismaz līdz šim neko līdzīgu nelasīju!!! Tiem kam gribas "izliet to drazu kas ir uz sirds" iesaku veidot savus forumus kur varēsit izpausties no sirds!

----------


## habitbraker

Impulsniekam 2m ir pavisam reaals rezultaats - pat ar pashtaisiitu detektoru. Nav jau mineets spoles izmeers un kas tiek detekteets (tanks vai saspraude). Bet saakt taisiit VLF (vismaz peec sheemas spriezhot), nepabeidzot PI, izsklausaas diezgan shaubiigi. It iipashi, ja taadas probleeas, kaa detalju iegaade. Kaadi Tev ir meerisntrumenti? Oscilis ir vismaz? Pēc savas pieredzes saku, ka VLF bez oscilja neuztaisiisi. Pat PI neutaisiiti, ja vien neaizies ar pirmo iesleegshanu, kas ir ljoti shaubiigi.

Pats pirms 3 gadiem biju nedaudz apslimis ar shito taisiishanu. Salasiijos Geotech forumu un salodeeju Hammerhead PI un TGSL VLF detektorus. Saku pēc pieredzes - uz galda straadaajoshs detektors veel nav detektors. Reaala augsne ir pavisam citi apstaaklji. Nemaz neminot tadus jautaajumus, kaa ergonomiska detektora shtanga/akjis, uudensdrosha/triecienizturiiga(VLFam ljooti buutiksi) spole. Materiaali/darbs/laiks, lai taadu uztaisiitu vajadziigs nesaliidiznaami lielaaks, nekaa vienkaarshi salodeetu PCB.


Tem manis veidotie taa laika topiki pa teemu, ka interesee:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/403...4%81ldetektors
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/491...C4%93%C5%A1ana 

Bet, jaa - jautaa konkreetus jautaajumus un buus atbildes  :: 

Kam Tu to citronskaabi beeri?  ::

----------


## Bladestat

Citronskābe ir viens no komponentiem, lai noēstu lieko metālu platei (Ūdeņraža pārskābe+citronskābe+vārāmais sāls) no sākuma neticēju, ka tas ir tik vienkārši, bet pamēģināju un sanāca! Impulsnieks (pirāts) ir izveidots pilnībā, bet nav dotās mikroshēmas k157ud2. pasūtīju un vajadzētu piegādāt rīt, tad arī eksperimentēšu ar rezistoru un kondensatoru lielumiem + vienu varēs pabeigt. Oscila nav! tikai testeris un liela apņēmība :: !
Pašam 2m nav vajadzīgi jo patīk atrast monētas, viss pārējais nav aktuāli. Impulsniekam nav iespējas noteikt kas par metālu zem spoles, tāpēc nākošais ir Terminātors...

----------


## zzz

djerminatora sheemas "iipatniiba" jeb citiem vaardiem pilniigais kukuu ir ka tajaa operacionaalo pastiprinaataaju vietaa analogo signaalu apstraadei izmantoti CMOS elementi lineaarajaa sleegumaa. 

No partizaanju skata tas sho padara pievilciigu, jo aparaats salodeets no jebkuraa Sibiirijas saadzaa pieejamaam drazinjaam pa trim kapeikaam.

No izgliitotu cilveeku skata shaada "shemotehnika" ir aprakstaama tikai ar rupjiem krievu valodas vaardiem un saliidzinaajums ar mandelju opereeshanu caur pakalju un termini partizaanisms un radiogubiteljstvo veel ir pashi maigaakie, ko uz to attiecinaat.

Tev, Bladestat, ir loti shvaki ar lasiihanu vai rozaa brilliites uz actinjaam ja neesi pamaniijis djerminatora kritiku. 

Bet nu iisteniibaa jau tas ir pofigu, neba nu kaadam vajag puuleeties tevi te atrunaat. Kaa jau mineets - lodee ko gribi, rezultaati buus tava pasha probleema.

----------


## Bladestat

Lai arī no draziņām taisīts, galvenais lai jūt dziļāk kā tie profesionālie ar platīna un rotaslietu kloķīšiem :: !!!

----------


## zzz

> Lai arī no draziņām taisīts, galvenais lai jūt dziļāk kā tie profesionālie ar platīna un rotaslietu kloķīšiem!!!


 Ojaa, shito attieksmi var biezhi redzeet metaaldetektoru mezha diivainiishu viduu.

A vot tagad es salodeeshu slepeno sheemu no priimusa un diviem veciem zaabakiem un uzvinneshu visus tos daargos apraatus, vot! 

Taa nu gluzhi vis nenotiekas, bet ko nu tur burtus teereet. Bez paaris personiskaam ieskrieshanaam ar pieri sienaa tu jau taapat nekaadus padomus neklausiisies, taa ka lai viss iet savu dabisko gaitu.

----------


## Didzis

Vispirms ir jāsaprot, kas ir primārais- meklēšana vai metāldetektoru taisīšana. Abas lietas nevienam nav izdevies apvienot. Par cik arī mēdzu pa mežiem kompānijā pastaigat, tad esmu ar to saskāries. Nu ir man čoms kam "šķemba galvā" uz šitām lietām. Arī pats lodēja, bet kā jau *habitbraker* teica, aparāts nav gatavs labratorijā uz galda. Čomam arī siekala tek, vajag rakt, bet tad meža ručka nolūzt, tad akumulatoram vadus uz zariem norauj, vai spole samirkst un aizpeld. Vārdu sakot, viss beidzās ar to,ka čoms nopirka kārtīgu aparātu, jo rakšana viņam tomēr bija primārā lieta. Savukārt, man plauktiņā stāv visas tai shēmā vajadzīgās detaļas un ir pilnīgi visi mēraparāti,kuri vajadzīgi lai to vienkāršo shēmu noregulētu, bet slinkums ar to ņemties. Tāpat čoms ņems "ekspedīcijās" līdzi, jo es uzzinu vietas, protu kontaktēt ar vietējiem cilvēkiem un labi oriemtējos kartēs. Šai nodarbē katram savas finkcijas, es menadžeju, viens čoms strādā ar savu detektoru, bet trešajam ir asa lāpsta un visādi citi pričendaļi ar kuriem gan pa zemi, gan ūdeni bakstītes.

----------


## Bladestat

Uz doto mirkli rakt nevar, tāpēc pieslēdzos pie izgatavošanas. Pats vandījos ar garretu, atradu nevienu vien monētu un viens amulets. Bet kopsummā Ļoti sekli. Tāpēc arī taisu ko stiprāku. Skatījos youtūbē salīdzinājumus, un ja runājam par terminātoru, tad jūtība ir konkurētspējīga! Nevaru teikt, vai strīdēties sakarā ar reālo dziļumu, jo savu testu vēl nav. Saprotu, ka rādītāji pa gaisu neko neuzrāda, jo reālajos apstākļos ir ļoti daudz faktoru kuri izmaina jūtamību. Sakarā ar sienā skriešanu, jap! Es reti kad atkāpjos no iecerētā! Kādam tas liksies negudri, kāds to novērtēs...

----------


## zzz

Samopala djerminators nebuus labaaks par garreta ace250. (pie noteikuma ka tev taa ace vispaar ir darba kaartiibaa un tu vinju maaki lietot), kaut vai taa iemesla deelj ka vinji ir taisiiti uz vienaam un taam pashaam 80to gadu idejaam, tikai djerminators ir uzkonstrueets partizaaniski cherezh zh, nu a ace ir parasts shirpotreba aparaats, kuru tomeer ir taisiijushi balto cilveeku inzhenieri.

Njemot veeraa tavu pieredzes un meeraparaatu truukumu, tu ar pirmo un visdriizaak arii ar otro vai tresho ieskreejienu djerminatoru sadabuut cieshamaa noreguleetaa kaartiibaa, saliidzinaamaa ar aci, nevareesi.

Un ko taalaak?

Nee nu, chaklo roku darboshanaas un maaciishanaas ir pozitiiva, tikai, kaa jau pieziimeeja Didzis - kas tad iisti tev ir primaarais - rakt vai buuveet?

----------


## Bladestat

Bezjēdzīgi strīdēties ar "Izglītotu zzz!!!" Ja nevēlies piedalīties terminatora izgatavošanā, iesaku pievērsties citiem forumiem, jo neko reāli ar savu bla, bla palīdzējis nēesi ar visu savu izglītotību! Nevajadzētu novērsties no galvenās šī foruma domas, terminatora izstrāde, izgatavošana un atregulēšana, nevis censties pierādīt savu gudrību (zzz) tā īsti neko nepierādot!!! 
P.S ja nesanāks ar 3šo taisīšu kamēr sanāks!

----------


## habitbraker

> Uz doto mirkli rakt nevar, tāpēc pieslēdzos pie izgatavošanas. Pats vandījos ar garretu, atradu nevienu vien monētu un viens amulets. Bet kopsummā Ļoti sekli. Tāpēc arī taisu ko stiprāku. Skatījos youtūbē salīdzinājumus, un ja runājam par terminātoru, tad jūtība ir konkurētspējīga! Nevaru teikt, vai strīdēties sakarā ar reālo dziļumu, jo savu testu vēl nav. Saprotu, ka rādītāji pa gaisu neko neuzrāda, jo reālajos apstākļos ir ļoti daudz faktoru kuri izmaina jūtamību. Sakarā ar sienā skriešanu, jap! Es reti kad atkāpjos no iecerētā! Kādam tas liksies negudri, kāds to novērtēs...


 Ļoti juutiigs detektors buus daudz nestabilaaks. Taa sheema lielos vilcienos ir taada pati, kaa TGSL - uz kvadratuuras detektoru baltiita.  Pie augstas juutiibas katra spoles vibraacija, vada pakustinaashana deva viltus signaalu. Diskriminaacija itkaa straadaaja, bet dzelzs gabalus lielakus par naglu/draati, alumiinija folliju, alus bundzjas, pudelju korkjus taa pat bija jaarok. Biju ar pludmali uz vinju - mitrajaas smiltiis un saalsuudenii nebija lietojams. Veel tas detektors ir dinamiskais - piikst, tikai tad, ja ir signaala izmainja. Tilkiidz pusliidz strauji pacelsi spoli no zemes, atkal buus viltus signaals, deelj vides (var teikt - spoles serdes materiaala) izmainjas. Rezultaataa, lai detektors buutu lietojams, jutiiba reaala lauka apstaakjos bija jaanogriezh uz pusi mazaaka, nekaa laboratorijaa.

----------


## zzz

> Nevajadzētu novērsties no galvenās šī foruma  domas, terminatora izstrāde, izgatavošana un atregulēšana,


 Nu gan salieliijies ne pa jokam. Taa jau ar  tiem spriidiishiem mantas raceejiem gadaas.

>Nevajadzētu novērsties no galvenās šī foruma  domas,

Galvenaa shii foruma doma nav tava  knibinaashanaas ar djerminatoru, to tu esi  samurgojies.

>terminatora  izstrāde,

djerminatoru izstraadaaja tur tie krievu  mezha diivainiishi, tu vinju tikai atkarto , nevis tur kaut ko  izstraadaa. Nelieto pontiigus vaardus, ja nesaproti, ko tie  noziimee.

A uz to jautaajumu, kas tev kozh aciis,  sapuulies atbildeet gan.

djerminators nebuus labaaks  par gareta 250 aci, jo 1. metaaldetektoru jutiibu utt limitee fizikas  likumi, liidz ar to nekaada "dziljuma pieaugshana" nav  veerojama jau gadinjus 25, kopsh galvenaas metaaldetektoru idejas  nostabilizeejaas 2. metaaldetektora sheema elektroniski realizee  noteiktus signaala apstraades principus. djerminators shajaa bildee uz  izciliibu nu nepavisam nevelk.

I ko dariisi taalaak,  kad nebuusi vis uzvinneejis aci ar djerminatoru?

----------


## Bladestat

Taisīšu citu md! Un ja tas nevinnēs būs nākošais un tad nākošais... bet par to jūtības samazināšanu arī ko biju lasījis. Dzīvosin redzēsin. Zzz apsveicami, sāc iedziļināties md darbības pamatos...

----------


## Bladestat

Es apzinos visu ierīces sarežģītību un precizitātes nepieciešamību, kamēr nepamēģināsi neuzzināsi! Vai ir kāds kuršs darbojies tieši ar terminātoru un reāli ir spējīgs izteikt atzinumu gan uz galda, gan reālajā darbībā uz lauka??? Cik dzirdēju arī zemes sastāvs ļoti ietekmē md un netikai paštaisītos?!

----------


## Bladestat

Te būs plates bilde, kādai tai vajadzētu izskatīties!

----------


## JDat

Es saprotu jaunbiedra aktivitātes un vēlmi darboties. Tas ir apsveicami. Par zināšanu līmeni arī nav vērts runāt. No otras puses, lai arī zzz, izsakās sevišķi skarbi, tomēr principā viņam ir taisnība konrētajā situācija. Iesaku sekojošas lietas:
1) Nekasīties. Abiem.
2) zzz turpinās vārīties, to var ignorēt un jāuztver ar humoru nevi kā apvainojumu.
3) Tiešām varēu vēl daudz un daudz lietas darīt svādāk/labāk.
4) Parādījusies dzīvība forumā un atkal notiks jauniešu izglītošana.

Tā ka cīnās. Autor, vienu lietu gan nēm vērā. Te ir daudz zinošu cilvēku, kuri jau sen ir izslimojuši tāda tipa shēmiņas.

----------


## zzz

> Zzz apsveicami, sāc iedziļināties md darbības pamatos...


 O kas par pirkstu meetaashanu no jaunaa spriidiisha. Tikai - ir jau redzeets ar ko tas beidzas, ne tu te pirmais, ne peedeejais.

Par djerminatoru - par ko tad tev nepatiik tas krievu forums kur shis bija celts gaismaa? Maz ticams ka Latvijaa ir kaads djerminatora buuveetaajs ja pat pa visu Krieviju tas nav diezko populaars, aciimredzamu iemeslu deelj.

>Taisīšu citu md! Un ja tas nevinnēs būs nākošais un tad nākošais..

Joprojaam tas jautaajums ko staadiija Didzis - tev meerkjis ir rakt jeb buuveet aparaatus?

Ja "gribu rakt, bet arii iepist kapeiku un pa leeto tikt pie krutuma"  tad tas realitaatee diezko neapvienojas.

----------


## Didzis

Nav jau slikti, ja ir vēlēšanās kautko lodēt ,ir motivācija to darīt un beigās skaists mērķis- izrakt lādi ar dārglietām. Shēma ir vienkārša, nekādu deficītu detaļu tur nav, ir iespēja apgūt dažādu tehniski risinājumu darbības principus. Ar kautko jau ir jāsāk. Tur nav nekādu SMD detaļu, bet visparastākās pretestības un kondensatori. Brauc ciemos, iebēršu pretestības diviem aparātiem. Tāpat tās nav kur likt. Gan jau mikrenes arī atradīsies. Cita lieta, ka vismaz oscilogrāfu no mēraparātiem  vajag.  Kad saregulēsi, pa mežu karstumā un aukstumā pastaigasi, tad  jau sajutīsi, kādus uzlabojumus vajag nākošajai shēmai.

----------


## Bladestat

Kad nopirku eisiku, var teikt, saslimu ne tikai ar md, bet pašu monētu krāšanu. Nestaigāju pa mežiem lādiņus meklēt, drīzāk pa ceļmalām kur var atrast ne vienu vien vecu monētu, tai skaitā no livonijas laikiem! Uz kārtīgu sauju alumīnija korķīšu, sanāk pa kādai monētai. Oscilogrāfu nopirkšu pie pirmās izdevības, jo saprotu, ka noregulēt md bez tā būs grūti! Msd rezistorus izlodēju no veca dvd un citām platēm, Kaut ko jau pasūtu, bet nez kāpēc elkomp i ausi nekustina... Grūtākais ir atsākt pēc liela perioda, bet ar mūsu informācijas līmeni, vajadzētu visam aiziet. Man moka ziņkārība, cik, reālajos apstākļos, paštaisīts md var konkurēt ar veikala?! Saprotu, ka informāciju ko rāda displeis, dziļumu, metāla tipu ir stipri labāk, kā vienkārši skaņās ieklausīšanās...

----------


## zzz

Labi, drusku bildiites ilustraacijai, djerminatora sheema un aces 250 sheema, kuru jaunais censonis gribeeja paarvinneet ar djerminatoru.

Shemochkaas apvilkti un sanumureeti analogjiskie funkcionaalie bloki, galiigi nesvariigos (baroshanas stabilizatori, piiksteeshanas sheemas) nenjemot veeraa.

Kaa redzams aces sheeminjaa ir viens taads interesants blocinjsh, kura nafig nava djerminatoraa. (pat neiedziljinoties faktaa ka acee signaalu peecaak analizee mikrokontrollers, atskjiriibaa no diviem niikuliigiem komparatoriem djerminatoraa)

Nu tad taa Bladestat, vai tev ir apjausma par shaa blocinja funkcijaam? Un kaa tev shkjiet, vinja iztruukums djerminatoraa, djerminatora darbiibu saliidzinot ar aci uzlabo, vai kaa?

----------


## zzz

> Man moka ziņkārība, cik, reālajos apstākļos, paštaisīts md var konkurēt ar veikala?!


 Var konkureet dahrena. Tikai tas ir atkariigs no buuveetaaja chainjika vaariishanas speejaam, kas tavaa gadiijumaa ir  hmmm hmmm. 

Nu un djerminators, neskatoties uz tavu lielo ticiibu shim, nav konkureetaajs. Vari to uzskatiit par pirmo soliiti celjaa uz jeedziigaakiem apuraatiem.  

Tikai joprojaam paliek tas pats jautaajums: tu gribi rakt moneetas jeb buuveet aparaatus? Taas ir dazhaadas nodarboshanaas, kuras apvienojas shvaki.

----------


## Bladestat

Labi, ja jau terminators ir tik slikts, tad kurš ir tas labais?!

----------


## JDat

Džedajs teica ka jāsāk ar šo shēmiņu:


Te lasāmgabals.

----------


## Bladestat

kas tas par štruntu? izskatās pēc pinpointa ::

----------


## JDat

Kaut kā vienalga  kas tas par štruntu.
Galvenais sākt ar vienāršām lietām  4686
Džedajs saka ka jāsāk ar vienkāršām lietām. Līdz kosmosam, kas ir zzz shēmas un DFC77 sinhronizācija, jānokļūst pakāpeniski.

Vēl džedajs teica ka tāda elementāra lieta, kā spole, ir riktīgs tehnoloģisks izaicinājums, kue bez elektronikas jāzin daudz ko no materiālzinātnēm.




Tā ka. Sāc ar vienkāršāko un rocies kamēr apgūsi. Ja galvenai būtu meklēt podu, nevis taisīt podu meklētāju (kas patiesībā ir ienesīgāks bizness), tad jau saen būtu nopircis verķi. Ja galvenais taisīt biznesju ar podu meklētājiem, tad te jābūd adekvātām (+/- zzz vai Slanāra tipa) zināšanām.


Te (forumā) pamatā pieredzējuši elektroniķi, kuriem metāldetektroi ir bērnības slimības, nevis zelta podu meklēšanas entuziasti. No otras puses, jebkura iniciatīva ir pasveicama nevis sodāma.

----------


## Bladestat

Par spolēm zinu. Pats sekoju līdzi forumiem un puslīdz nojaušu ar ko nāksies saskarties. Pašam ir uztītas trīs spoles pirātam, bet tā kā pasūtītās detaļas internet veikalā vēl nav atsūtītas, pārbaudīt tās darbību vēl nevaru. Saistībā ar md izgatavošanu, terminators ir trešais mans md, pirmais bija uz 555 čipa un jūtamība bija ap 50cm uz lieliem objektiem. Tagad taisu Pirātu un paralēli terminatoru. Par spolēm runājot, ja ir kādam labi padomi, droši rakstiet! Nav tālu tas moments, kad vajadzēs irdeno spoli likt cietā un ūdens izturīgā karkasā! Lasīju, ka impulsniekam vis izdevīgākā spole ir tā, kura ir uztīta uz plaknes, vijums pie vijuma. Varbūt kāds to jau ir mēģinājis un var padalīties pieredzē?!

----------


## habitbraker

> 4683 4684
> 
> Labi, drusku bildiites ilustraacijai, djerminatora sheema un aces 250 sheema, kuru jaunais censonis gribeeja paarvinneet ar djerminatoru.
> 
> Shemochkaas apvilkti un sanumureeti analogjiskie funkcionaalie bloki, galiigi nesvariigos (baroshanas stabilizatori, piiksteeshanas sheemas) nenjemot veeraa.
> 
> Kaa redzams aces sheeminjaa ir viens taads interesants blocinjsh, kura nafig nava djerminatoraa. (pat neiedziljinoties faktaa ka acee signaalu peecaak analizee mikrokontrollers, atskjiriibaa no diviem niikuliigiem komparatoriem djerminatoraa)
> 
> Nu tad taa Bladestat, vai tev ir apjausma par shaa blocinja funkcijaam? Un kaa tev shkjiet, vinja iztruukums djerminatoraa, djerminatora darbiibu saliidzinot ar aci uzlabo, vai kaa?


 Starp citu, kas ir tas 6. blocinjsh?

----------


## Bladestat

Šis jautājums ir pie zzz!

----------


## habitbraker

Jaa, tas ir jautaajums zzz. Pats neiebraucu  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> Par spolēm zinu. Pats sekoju līdzi forumiem un puslīdz nojaušu ar ko nāksies saskarties. Pašam ir uztītas trīs spoles pirātam, bet tā kā pasūtītās detaļas internet veikalā vēl nav atsūtītas, pārbaudīt tās darbību vēl nevaru. Saistībā ar md izgatavošanu, terminators ir trešais mans md, pirmais bija uz 555 čipa un jūtamība bija ap 50cm uz lieliem objektiem. Tagad taisu Pirātu un paralēli terminatoru. Par spolēm runājot, ja ir kādam labi padomi, droši rakstiet! Nav tālu tas moments, kad vajadzēs irdeno spoli likt cietā un ūdens izturīgā karkasā! Lasīju, ka impulsniekam vis izdevīgākā spole ir tā, kura ir uztīta uz plaknes, vijums pie vijuma. Varbūt kāds to jau ir mēģinājis un var padalīties pieredzē?!


 Nu planaarajai spolei buus mazaaka starpvijumu kapacitate, un varees izmantot lielaaku demposhanas rezistoru, ieguustot aatraaku spoles HV rimshanu. Bet pie taa pasha vada garuma samazinaas induktivitaate , kas ir slikti - vaajaaks lauks, mazaaks dziljums. Varetu tiit no gara vada, bet tad aktiivaa R pieaug... atkal slikti. Ekraneet arii gruutaak, manupraat.
Labaak, vieglaag izveeleeties tinamo vadu, kam izolaacijai ir maza dielektriskaa konstante, piemeeram teflona izol. un tiit klasiskaa veidaa. Jaanjem veraa, ka ekraans ljoti palielina kapacitaati (samazina peshrezonans f0), taapeec arii tur jaadomaa. Atceros, ka viens no risinajumiem bija teflona spirali starpaa likt. Nu taa spirale, ar ko tiek menidzjeeti vadi. Bet ekraneet vajag, ja vien negribi daudzus viltus signaalus, deelj mainiigas zeme-spole kapacitaates  ::

----------


## JDat

Man, kā profānan, jāutājums: ja gribās HiEND, tad varētu pirmo pakāpi pa taisno pie spoles piekarināt. Konstrukcija sarežģijās, bet vinnējam uz kabeļu zudumiem. Ja jau gribās MAX izspiest, tad jāie VaBANK.

PS: šodien satiku Kaspiču. Klātienē! Sasveicinājos. Jamais ir dzīvs, bet ar mani diez vai jelkad runās.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Jamais ir dzīvs, bet ar mani diez vai jelkad runās.


 Vai, pa muti iekrāvi?!?  ::

----------


## JDat

Nafig? Es labprāt aliņu iedzertu. Tas ir vēl kaitīgāk ne kā aknas atspārdīt.  ::  Par repliku: sen neesi dzirdēts, ar bija divdomīga atbilde.

----------


## Bladestat

Doma par bloka izveidi uz spoles interesanta, bet kā būs ar vadu zudumiem kas ies pēc bloka izveides, jo to būs krietni vairāk?! Vienkārši uz spoli palaist labi resnus vadus un viss būs ok! kā ir ar spoles ekranizēšanu pirātam? cik dzirdēju, to nedrīkst darīt?!

----------


## Bladestat

Vai pirāts darbojas uz tā paša principa kā terminators?! ja jā, tad kāpēc neizveidot plakano spoli terminatoram, ja jau pirātam, ar tādu spoli,palielinās jūtīgums?!

----------


## habitbraker

Nez, varbuut arii vareetu buut laba ideja ielikt preampu spoles korpusaa, lai netiktu pastiprinaati kabelja savaaktais troksnis. Veel varbuut fantazeeshana - taa kaa kabelis arii dod papildus paraleelo kapacitaati spolei, tad vareetu spoles korpusaa likt veelvienu sleedzi, kas atsleedz kabeli, spoles izladeshanas laikaa, attieciigi dempinga R arii likt pie pashas spoles. Bet jaanjem veraa, ka jebkursh metaala prieksmets pie spoles pacels liimeni, un vaajos signaalu buus gruutak "saklausiit".

Kapeec lai nedriiksteetu ekraneet spoli?

----------


## Bladestat

Forumā par pirātu vairāk kārtīgi tiek aizrādīts par nevajadzību un pat uzbrauc par katru jautājumu kas skar spoles ekranizēšanu, jo tas kaitējot tā darbībai... Pats vēl nēesu mēģinājis neko darīties, jo sranās deteļas joprojām nav atsūtījuši, itkā visu salasīju pirātam, bet mikrenes k157ud2 nav. nepacietība beidzot pāriet no teorijas praksē!

----------


## Bladestat

Vēl dzirdēju apgalvojumu, kad kautko tur mainot pirātā var pacelt jūtamību bet palielinot elektro patēriņu. Varbūt ir iespēja izveidot atpakaļ cilpu kas pieslēdzas tikai tad, kad ir metāls blakus spolei un šajā brīdī pieslēgtos atpakaļejošais signāls kas palielinātu jūtamību un dotu nepārprotamu signālu, ka tas metāls tiešām tur ir... Varbūt kādam ir doma, kā to varētu panākt?! Cik noprotu jāpievienojas pie irf740 izejas?!

----------


## AndrisZ

> bet mikrenes k157ud2 nav.


 Tai UD2 tik unikāli parametri, ka pēdējo 30 gadu laikā nekas līdzvērtīgs nav izdomāts?

----------


## Isegrim

Nekā unikāla tur nav; divi _opampi_ vienā DIP14 korpusā. Ja dikti gribas tos 157UD2 brūķēt, "Latgalītē" vajadzētu atrasties. Pašam arīdzan kaut kur puskaste mētājas, remontu vajadzībām atlikta. No jauna gan diezvai uz tiem ko vajadzētu projektēt.

----------


## Bladestat

K157ud2 ir analogs uz 8 kājiņām tl072 ir arī shēmas, ja kādam vajag varu izlikt, bet dzirdēju, ka jūtamība ir -20/-25% Tāpēc arī pats veidoju uz K157ud2. Daudzi saka, ka ir un atradīs, bet pēc nedēļas vēl neko nav atraduši. Pasūtīju netā, bet kad pienāca rēķins mikrenes jau nebij... Uz tik vienkāršu md shēmu diezgan labi rezultāti.

----------


## Jurkins

TL072 nu galīgi nav K157UD2 analogs. Vienam ieeja uz lauķiem, otram bipolārā. Drīzāk kaut kas uz MC34072 pusi.

----------


## Bladestat

Vienkārši man shēma ir uz TL072 identiska.

----------


## Bladestat

Ar svētkiem visus!!!

----------


## Bladestat

Varbūt kādam ir K157UD2 Daugavpilī, varētu saskrieties pēc svētkiem, nopirktu... Vismaz pirātu pabeigtu. Terminators paliek uz pavasari...

----------


## sasasa

> Varbūt kādam ir K157UD2 Daugavpilī, varētu saskrieties pēc svētkiem, nopirktu... Vismaz pirātu pabeigtu. Terminators paliek uz pavasari...


 Palasīju, pasmejos  :: 
Traki gan ar tiem svētkiem Daugavpilī. Izskatās ka tie pielikuši punktu gan pirātam, gan terminatoram  ::

----------

